# kid's 24" MTB with hydraulic disc brakes?



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

I took my 7 year old son on his first dirt ride the other day. He did pretty well, but there were some steep downhills that his rear-braked 20" Specialized Hotrock was not suited for. The rear wheel would skid, and he was unable to keep his downhill speed under control on the loose gravel. It looked like a bike with front brakes would do the trick.

However, his little hands do not seem strong enough to operate cheap brakes. I'm not sure if high-quality V-brakes would be adequate. I have a single Magura hydraulic rim brake I could mount on the front of a bicycle that has posts for V-brakes, but that doesn't cover the rear wheel (which has less powerful requirements, of course).

What I'm thinking would be ideal is a 24" wheel MTB with a short kids frame, and hydraulic disc brakes. I know discs tend to appear only on high-end bikes. Is anybody aware of a bike that fits the above description that won't break the bank? Prefereably less than $500? Front suspension would be nice, rear suspension is not necessary.

I like the 24" wheel bikes Specialized offers, they appear to have a nice short aluminum frame. No disc brake options, though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mechanical disk brakes can be had on the cheap, avid BB7's are very good brakes.

Since his hands are probably small, you could try a smaller BMX lever(one finger version) with the road BB7 caliper(different pull ratio than the mtb version, it is meant for road/bmx levers) without breaking the bank. Just find him a 24'' bike that fits him with a disc ready wheelset and go shopping for some BB7 road brakes on ebay. Good cables and housing will make it run very smooth so it shouldn't be too hard on the little guy's hands.

Cheers!


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe the trick is to find a 24" MTB that has disc ready hubs and fork/frame. I have not seen any.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Trials bikes (for the wheels/brakes, possibly frame)? Just a thought.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bui said:


> Trials bikes (for the wheels/brakes, possibly frame)? Just a thought.


The geometry is way off for any type of trail riding, most only have magura mounts on the rear . The frame is also too light and stiff to be very comfortable and most can't run a full length seat post.

Look at Norco and Kona offerings.

http://www.norco.com/bikes/childrens/24_inch/jammer.php

Jammer looks promising, no?


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Look at Norco and Kona offerings.
> 
> http://www.norco.com/bikes/childrens/24_inch/jammer.php
> 
> Jammer looks promising, no?


Thanks for the tip. Both Norco and Kona make a kids bike with discs. That should keep him in control down those steep hills.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here's another option*

Ibex Alpine 440:

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-440K-Details.html

Not hydro discs, but you can certainly swap them out. Check out the "All Mountain Kids" thread in the All Mountain Forum. SSINGA's son has a 440, and the thread shows his bike.

Bob


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Ibex Alpine 440:
> 
> http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-440K-Details.html
> 
> ...


Cool. Ibex's direct sales policy sure makes them a good buy.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been looking for a bike for my 10yo for this Spring. Marin makes a disc HT that runs for $400 ish. It's speced fairly well for a kida bike


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just build him up a wheelset with disc brake compatible hubs,24" rims and some cheap mechanical disc brakes (probably $30 each). 

My guess is that you could do it for around $150, probably less.

EDIT: The frame doesn't have IS Tabs, duhh... what was I thinking?


----------



## admiral (Nov 22, 2007)

*here you go*

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/series/kids

have you checked these out


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

My son was riding a Marin Bayview trail when he was 6-7 yrs old. He never had a problem with brake force/ modulation with the avid V brakes that were on the bike. I think when your son steps up into a 24" wheeled bike, he won't have the same braking problems.

In my opinion, the handbrakes on the 20" wheeled kids bikes are just for appearance. My daughter's bike is a Trek 20" wheeled bike with a no name rear brake. It is hard to use even with adult hands.

Anyway, my point is that IMHO discs on a kids bike are probably overkill unless you will ride in wet conditions a lot. BUT, there are several kids bikes that have discs, or disc ready frames.

Check out this Marin.
http://www.marinbikes.com/2008/us/bikes/specs_bayview_trail_se.php

It appears the new version of my son's bike has discs. I think that if your son rides a bike with good Vs or cable discs...you will decide he doesn't need hydros.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

dh1 said:


> In my opinion, the handbrakes on the 20" wheeled kids bikes are just for appearance. My daughter's bike is a Trek 20" wheeled bike with a no name rear brake. It is hard to use even with adult hands.
> 
> Anyway, my point is that IMHO discs on a kids bike are probably overkill unless you will ride in wet conditions a lot. BUT, there are several kids bikes that have discs, or disc ready frames.
> 
> ...


I have had the same experience as dh. I have a 20 inch w/ hand breaks and they're hard for me to pull and I'm 23. I also ride a 26' mtb with v brakes and they're 1,000 times smoother. Also when I clean the rims they're just as strong as disc breaks. I also believe he won't have any problems with nice V brakes. Get him to test some V's while the bike is sitting there.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

dont know about rear disc tabs but try the trek mt 240, it is spec'd pretty nicely for the money. To do discs you would have to re-lace the hubs to a disc hub. Also, V-brakes arnt terrible, I dont prefer them, but if you get a nice set of parallel brakes they are pretty smooth.

parallel v brakes:

http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1198645143223

Mt 240:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/kids/ages_9_12/mt240/


----------

